# M-70 series NewZealand rabbit?



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

What does that mean- Super meat bunny? Does anybody have a pic of a M-70 or a B-10 Meat bunny? My web search was fruitless.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you mayhave witnessed an advertising gimmick-- thjose designations are usually associated with weaponry-- as in POWER! sounds like tough meat to me!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

These rabbits are on the american meat breeders list at rudolphs rabbit ranch as rabbit breeds.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

They are not a "breed". The M70 was someone's specially developed line/strain of NZW. If I remember correctly, they originated in Arkansas.
Don't believe the hype! I've had some so-called M70's. Who knows if
they were really from that line?? They were long bodied rabbits with very loose skin. I'll take my rabbits selected for a meaty carcass over the M70's that I've seen. I have no first hand knowledge of the other strain.

Linda Welch


----------



## Tarot Farm (May 22, 2005)

There used to be (and most likely still are), several different 'rabbit raising' companies that 'promise' to buy all of the rabbits that you raise. They had names for the special meat rabbits, such as M-33, B-10, etc. They wanted people to raise rabbits for them and they made all sorts of promises about having a ready market for the rabbits.

Well, there was a catch to the plan and it was in the company's favor. You had to buy breeding rabbits from them for a 'very high price'. If you did not buy their rabbits to start out with, you did not get the promise of the rabbit market that they had just waiting for you. I know of several people who bought into the rabbit business and lost a great deal of cash.

It sounds good, but it does not work out that well. What the rabbit raiser ends up doing is paying too much for some breeding stock. They then raise some rabbits to sell and notify the rabbit company that they have rabbits for sale...they get put on the 'sales list' and then if the breeder is really lucky, they are asked to ship maybe a trio of rabbits to someone else who wants to get started into the rabbit raising business. 

To make it more simple: You buy rabbits from the company...they are sent to you by another breeder who got started the same way that you did...by buying breeding stock from another breeder (thru the rabbit company) who also got started the same way....it all goes back to the rabbit company who promises to have buyers for the rabbits that you raise.

If you want to raise rabbits for commercial sales, this is not the way to go. I have raised rabbits for show and for commercial sales. There are a lot of 'get rich quick' schemes out there...so beware...if it sounds too good to be true...it probably is.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That answers the m-70 question. A B-10 is a mix between a giant chinchilla and New Zealand white, but I'm still web searching for a pic and checking out all kinds of bunny pics as I go


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

I have some photos of the B-10, if you'd like. I don't know how to upload them to this forum, but you can e-mail me at:

[email protected]

I can attach them to an e-mail.

The B-10 is actually being promoted as a "breed" and to be used basically as a terminal sire breed, like the Altex. Yes, they are a cross between NZW and Giant Chinchilla.

To my knowledge, the last "company" like what Tarot Farm described went out of business when the owner died a couple of years ago. Still some of the lines around, but there was really no telling if they were from the original strain or not. Seems they had a habit of buying up *any* strain and passing them off as those strains. The originals were actually quite good, but a bit small. Very consistent producers and very hardy.

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/
Chairperson, ARBA Commercial Department Committee


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I came across a we buy/sell bunnies thing like that in my quest for the perfect meat bunny. I'm not breaking into the business. Six double hutches are all I care to maintain. I'd like to try a bunch of Tucker's recipes and use the manure for my gardens. Eating the bunnies I have now would be like eating laying hens vs going to the store and buying a Purdue oven stuffer roaster ( the laying hen rooster culls aren't so very meaty- never actually ate a hen, but the possums did)


----------



## Timothy Allen (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm new here, but know the history of the M70.They are the product of a group of scientist in Missouri playing with genes trying to breed the best meat rabbit they could. The final product, the M70, is basically a New Zealand that produces very large litters on a consistent basis. 12 to 14 kits regularly, and they grow out very fast. I got my information from a breeder that had some of the original M70's from that same program. His health gave out on him, and he sold his entire stock before I could get to them. But fortunately Some of them came to a local breeder close to me, and I hope to get a couple from him. Wish me luck, people that have them don't let many go.


----------

